# Logan Price List June 1 1959



## Grumpy Gator (Jan 30, 2013)

Digging arround in my stuff I found this price list and a parts list for a Logan lathe.Soon as I can figure out how to download it I will try my best,but I make chips better than run this old XP puter.
Wish me luck.
**********Just Saying*************Gator**********************uch:


----------



## RandyM (Jan 31, 2013)

Be sure to keep trying until you succeed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jan 31, 2013)

Well first the bad news. I pooped up on trying to add the price list to the download thread.
The good news is I did manage to add it to the "My Alblums" section of my profile.
So if someone with more skill than me can slide it over to downloads feel free.
I will try to add the parts list later.
*****Just Trying************Gator**************uch:


----------

